# Jess, Staffie, DOB Jan 08



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jess, Staffie, DOB Jan 08



*Her Story:* Jessie was found stray in Lancaster. She was micro-chipped so her owners were contacted and stated that she had been passed on to someone who they didn't have a record of and they didn't want her anymore. We were told she was good with children and dogs.

*Salient points:* Medium build Staffie. Kind, lively nature, conducive for an 18 month old dog. Mixes well with dogs outside, but hasn't lived with another dog. Not for cats or small furries. Branch obsessed, but more about the breaking off soon discards, not a carrier.

*Advert:* Jessie is beautiful with her big white bib and soft peach brindle coat. She is novice and needs initial work, but will pay you back in heaps in the future. Affectionate with people, loving with children, delighted to be out on her walks and meets dogs nicely on her lead. She was homed for 24 hours, but small furries a no! and was stressed with another dog in her territory. However delightful company and brilliant with the young children. She is a busy Miss and pleased to follow you about the house and get stuck into any action or non-action on offer! She gets excited around small furries, cats and even pond fish! For this reason we are looking for an only pet status for her. Her history is quite vague so would look to home her with children 10 yrs & above with close supervision over visiting young children. She is spayed and vax'd.

Jessie is ready for her family. She is a heart winner and we know her forever family will delight in her if they know the breed, rejoicing in her youth and 'cheeky' nature! She is a beauty with a fresh smile and generous licks given on each encounter.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Jess Staffie Jan 08 Rochdale Lancs..

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A few quick pics of Jessie




She wanted to go and have nose-to-nose conversations with all the dogs in the kennels. She is good with dogs no doubt about it!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

One of our volunteer dog walkers took Jess out today and here are some new photos


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Another update and some pretty new photos from one of our lovely volunteer dog walkers ...

I enjoyed my walk with Jessie today, she loved to pose for photos :lol:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Another update on Jessie from one of our volunteer kennel walkers ...

"Took Jessie out today again, brought a squeaky tennis ball with me and she loved it"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne who visited Jessie in kennels today ...

"Oh Jessie ... Jessie got herself wound up today *"...kennels damn kennels"* she said...*"let me out of here"!* She was a raging bull and I the matadore . I simply had to let her take her wound-up energy out on the branches in the wood.


























Then she relaxed..

















Oh Jessie, so needs an active family and back into life please! She is such a beautiful girl who seems to be getting more and more pent up in kennels.

NOTE TO SELF: Go over to Gatwick at least 3 times next week especially for our Jessie"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Out in the paddock and she was off! Whey hay!!!








It took 25 mins for her to slow down and then we had a lovely walk along the field. Lovely cuddle and 'love in' ..oh what a wonderful time Jessie had!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update by a couple of volunteers who walked Jessie down at the kennels:
Jessie was my last walk of the day....what a character...if you want a dog that will make you roar with laughter this is the one for you...first thing she did in the paddock was run round and grab every toy going..after she tested them all she decided on the punctured ball....she then carried it all the way on the walk...we got half way sat down got out the treats, but she just wasnt going to give that ball up...she walked around me and then sat next me....ball still in her mouth...then off we went again. When we got back to her kennel I went in with her and sat on the floor with her...I got the treats out and this time she finally dropped the ball...I tell you this girl made me smile...if you were feeling in any way fed up this girl will bring you round....special lovely girl...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessie is still looking for a foster or forever home and waiting in kennels for them to find her


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessie had a great game in the paddock today. She entertains herself whilst smartly avoiding any association with the person in the paddock for fear her time will be up. Went and waited hidden behind the backgate hoping her curiosity would draw her into a corridor to trap her..no she was content as anything, to play with her sticks and balls. Such a delight to watch I kept giving her more and more time.





But we had a journey ahead of us so I went and picked up a stick..oh :shock: oh yes that looks a lovely stick ?for me? On went the lead and she then settled in the passenger seat of my car luxuriating over the seat cover, warmth and fuss.



Amy thought she was so beautiful as she showed her new kennel. Jessie is still waiting in kennels for her foster or forever home to find her.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessie had a great day today. Frances walked her and had a dog whistle. Every time Jessie lurched towards a branch, Frances blew the whistle, got Jessie to sit and gave her a treat. She repeated this over and over and it got to the point where Jessie would automatically sit and look for the the treat everytime Frances blew the whistle. Eventually Jessie would ignore a branch in favour of the whistle/sit/treat routine.

It was very impressive to watch - and I think a real move forward for Jess as it shows she can focus on something else and learn to lose her branch obsession.

Jess gets very admiring looks from passersby - she is a fabulous colour and a real show stopper ! Jessie has great potential - she is really keen to learn.


----------



## baglady (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi is jess still looking for a foster home i own 4 cavalier kingcharles 2 boys and 2 girls they are up to date with there injections
I am willing to give jess a foster home for as long as she needs


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there

Thank you very much for offering to help Jessie. Unfortunately, she is based in Surrey and we generally look for fosterers within 1-1/2 hours away from our vets/kennels.

Not sure where you are in Wales, but I can recommend Many Tears - they would very much welcome your help. There website is: Many Tears Animal Rescue - Home

Thanks again.

Sharon


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessie ... photos courtesy of Gemma, one of our volunteers:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessie pics - courtesy of Gemma, one our our lovely volunteers:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our kennel walkers:

"I shared my cheese sandwich with Jessie today before we went out for our walk.

Jessie looking at my sandwich:


And after eating the crusts:


Jessie was an absolute dream to walk today. I walked her on a longer lead again and let her do what she wanted to do, which was potter along sniffing lots of tree trunks and branches. We stopped for a break and a cuddle. It seems every time we go out, Jessie is more affectionate - I got lots more licks from her today than last time we went out.

Jessie's been in kennels for too long - it would be great if someone would give her a chance".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer kennel walkers:

Jessie was full of Va Va voom in her kennel and we set off at an enthusiastic pace - with Jessie leading from the front and her companions trotting up behind. Having said that, she doesnt pull and is very responsive to voice commands and more than happy to stop for treats and cuddles!!
This is a Jessie eye view of her walking friends today -










There is something so endearing about Jessie...how she longs to be in a home and not have to return to her kennel! I think she would blossom in a home environment.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

what a beautiful girl, i am in love with her. I'd love to offer her a home but we have an elderly dog and lots of small furries so it's not practical i am afraid...but i really really hope she finds a good home, little sweetie!

Good luck and well done with what you are doing


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

From one of our volunteer kennel walkers:

"Jessie had a great time out today - away from the kennels yippee! She and 4 of her kennel mates went to Waggoners Wells which is a beautiful place to walk. She was perfectly behaved in the car, on the walk and sharing a sneaky chocolate brownie afterwards .... !

Jessie is a delight to walk, she doesn&#146;t take long to settle, walks at a good pace and radiates enthusiasm and a general sense of joy at being out. She went back to kennels with a smile bless her - something to do with the butcher's bone waiting for her I think"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteers on Jessie ...

Had a lovely long walk with Jess today. I feel there's so much more to Jessie than we see at the kennels. I just wish someone would give her a chance to prove herself.

We had a bit of a rest half way round and Jess sat on my knee for a while. She was making a lot of little snorty noises, so I tried to copy her and then blew raspberries on her face and she loved it! I could squeeze her all day!

She made a huge fuss of my mum when we got back to the kennel kitchen and here she is:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteers on Jessie:

"I took Jessie in my car today and I have to say you would think she owned it! She sat up all the way to a new common. I thought it would be nice to have some new smells (for Jess not me!!). She was really interested and alert throughout her 90min walk and never once tried to grab at any sticks.

My OH walked Cassie (she had a ride in his car) and Jessie was perfectly ok with her being there as long as she didn't get in front!

I wish I could have gotten some photos today as Jessie looked stunning against the backdrop of flowering gorse.

On the ride home she wanted to get her head on my lap but had to make do with watching me from the front seat! Such a super little girl"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Claire, one of our volunteers:

Jessie and I had an eventful day on Saturday. I arrived to take Jessie out and as soon as I had her on the lead my phone went ....... I was on call this weekend. Well .... what could I do?? There was no way I was going to let Jessie down so she popped into work with me!! We sorted the problem and had a cup of coffee with the staff team (who adored her!) and then went for a walk .....

Jessie admiring the view....









After Jessie had had a good leg stretch we went to Petersfield, Jessie was great walking around the town. She particularly liked the nice man at the refreshment van who gave her some bacon! Jessie called in at the pet shop to choose a treat for being such a wonderful girl.

There must be someone whose heart has a Jessie shaped gap in it?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessie after her walk yesterday!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Claire:

"Took Jessie for a short walk today and then it was off to the vet for vax.

Jessie was fabulous in the vets, there was a big (and I mean BIG) Dalmation in the waiting room and it growled at Jessie who was minding her own business and sitting nicely for treats. She sort of shot it a 'who do you think you are' kind of glance and then remained focused on me.

She was weighed (17kg) which is pretty perfect for the dainty girl. She was a real superstar in the vets table, stood nicely whilst she had her temp take (oh the indignity of it!!), listened to her heart, looked down her ears etc etc and never batted an eyelid when she had her vax.

As Jessie had been so good we called to get her a new toy"!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer walkers:

Oh I love my walks with Jessie! She does her Staffy butt wiggle and walks with great purpose, but is always glancing to check you are still at the other end of the lead. There was a rain shower whilst we were out and Jessie does this shimmy/shake that starts at her shoulders and ripples down her body and finishes with both back feet lifting of the ground. LOL!

The sun was out again by the time we reached the bench and we sat for cuddle n treat time (cuddling Jessie IS my treat!)

Come on ... I know it's in there!!










Jessie gently taking her cheesy treat










Jessie needs a savvy owner who can keep her focused. She responds well to direct commands, e.g. if she shows interest in grabbing sticks etc a firm 'NO Jessie' redirects her attention to the focus of walking as a 'team' with you.

She is a super little dog and would be a joy to see her develop her skills in a home setting. She loves her walks, but she also loves her cuddles. She is simply a gem.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Sweetie for sure!! ....... and she will give the 'best of her love' to the people who give her a forever home!!

Take a peek ...

YouTube - Jessie needs a home


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Updates from Gemma:

LOOK WHAT A STAR JESSIE WAS AT THE VET'S ON FRIDAY!!

Jessie waiting to go in ... you make yourself at home Jessie!










Jessie crawling commando style along the bench seating!!










Jessie being such a good girl with the vet ... 

















Jessie is moving to another kennels in Gatwick on Sunday and I cannot tell you how much I will miss her, to me she is the epitomy of all I love about Staffies!!!

Saturday:

Well Jessie was an angel today, she walked perfectly, didn't pull at all and listened to every single thing I asked, Jessie has come so far since the first time I met her and she is such a loving girl who I just know would make a brilliant, loyal companion. I'm going to be very sad not to see her at the Farnham kennels anymore, I hope she carries on doing well at the Gatwick kennels!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessie had to change kennels today ready for the summer boarding business. Lynne picked her up and transferred her over. Here is her update:

"Jessie had a lovely walk with Karen this am then off she went into my crate on a long journey. She could see Archie [another rescue dog] and they actually never worried each other on the journey. We dropped Archie off and then around the M25 to South Mimms and dropped Spice [another rescue dog] off. Then she came in the front with me and enjoyed a filled bone. We had a fuss and she enjoyed the journey far more. Around the North circular into Richmond then she waited whilst I sorted my dogs and bought a lovely milky drink for her and fresh chicken. We stopped on Epsom downs for a walk..the Grand stadium is in the background..of 'the Derby'.






Jessie energy was lovely and calm. Affection but not over licky. Delighted in her companionship. Oh so wished I wasn't taking her to kennels".



*Jessie is available for foster until she finds her forever home! *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer walkers:

"Jessie felt the heat today but still sulked when we didn't get as far as the pub!



such a pleasure to walk since her return...".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Antoine, one of our volunteers:

"Lucky Jessie managed to grab 2 walks today ... and a photo shoot with accessories. Well at the beginning of it at least LOL"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessie was on fine form today showing a new walker around and had no interest in sticks at all. She had hold of a lead when leaving the kennel area and paid no attention to the carpet. Then outside all forgotten. Cuddles were a different matter though! Not much opportunity for photos, but they managed one or two while Jessie was waiting patiently for her turn in the stream:




*Jessie is still waiting for a foster or forever home!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer walkers:

"Took Jessie out and she was very lively from not being out for a while. She was on a mission to find a stick and boy did she find one. Unfortunately her stick was so large that we couldn't manouver her through the turnstiles to get to the pub, which she was disappointed about, but wouldn't drop her beloved stick! We decided to walk her again today as she clearly has bundles of energy and needs to disperse of it. We took a rope toy with us to distract her from stick hunting, which worked well. She loved going in the river and had some brilliant play time trying to retreave a tennis ball that we had found. She's a beautiful dog that has a lot of energy - but don't be put off as she would be a lovely loyal little girl providing lots of fun when out walking/scavenging for sticks!

*Jessie is currently in boarding kennels and would benefit from some TLC in a foster home until her forever home comes along. Are you able to help her?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Jessie from one of our volunteers:

I took Jessie out last Wednesday (haven't had time to post this week!) Had a 5 minute wrestle over who was in charge of the harness then managed to get it on her and go! As with most of the dogs, when she gets out of the kennel she calms down and doesn't pull much. She wasn't too interested in the sticks most of the way until it became too much temptation and grabbed one. I decided to let her hang on to it as we were on our way back and she seemed happy. Such a funny little waddler. She did some lovely posing (and rolling) for photos on the way back:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessie is in a foster home! She needed that break from kennel life so much. Here is an update from her foster home with some wonderful photographs ...

"Well here we are! Jessie''s first week with us and she has been a good girl.

Her energy levels are still very high and she does display some anxiety at certain things (notice board in the park and our composting bin)!

We have walked lots, but we have also spent a lot of time sitting on benches in the village just watching the world go by. Jessie is not fazed by traffic, she greets people toooooo enthusiastically, but we will work on that gradually. Jessie meets at least one dog a day, she has been good with close controlled greetings, but gets hyper alert if she sees a dog in the distance. She loves balls very much, but as yet will not ''leave''. She has shown none of her historical obsession with sticks.

This week she has learned to ''wait'' when her food bowl is placed on the floor - I am soooooo proud of her cos she does love her grub!

Jessie is still very much in her settling in period. I have yet to see her properly asleep as she appears to rest with an ear cocked and is alert as soon as anyone moves. I will love the day when I can get a photo of her stretched out asleep ..... then we will know we have a far more relaxed Jessie!!

Jessie sitting nicely for a treat from a visitor .... 









Jessie with one of her million toys! 









Don''t you just love the ''Staffy Stretch"!









Jessie can always find the sunniest spot!! 









Such a lovely girl"!

*Another update ... 10 days later...*

"I think Jessie has discovered another passion in her life ...

Jessie the fire worshipper!!

















and when you have burned your nose to a crisp ...... you can roll over and do your belly!!









but for the more romantic among you ...there is really only one way to enjoy a fire ....and that is snuggled up with a friend!!

















So as you can see, Jessie has discovered that sticks are to burn and not drag around on your walk!

Jessie has become a very calm dog in the house (apart from the compulsory 'Staffy mad half hour!). her confidence has grown and she no longer startles at every noise.

She is turning into an easy dog, enjoys her walks, but does not need to go miles to satisfy her, stands beautifully to have her harness on and is really re-learning her house manners very quickly. If I am at the computer she wants to be on my knee, if someone is on the sofas, so is she is their companion.

*Have you got a Jessie shaped gap on your sofa??? If so, fill in the rehoming form and Jessie will read it carefully".*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Claire, Jessie's fosterer:

"Jessie has been a real star this week, my own dog has not been well and so Jessie not had as much attention as she deserves. She has coped fantastically. She is so funny, when my dog has his tablet in the morning and evening she thought she was missing out so I had to get her some cod liver oil capsules so it was 'fair'!!

You will have seen Jessie's love of the fire in her last pics, earlier this week i had to put up the fire guard as there was definately a smell of singeing dog!!

Jessie went to the beach this week and LOVED it. Unfortunately my camera was not with me but I will take her again asap. I live next door to a tennis court and without fail Jessie finds a new ball when we walk that way, she snuffles in the autumn leaves in the hedge bottom and tadaaaaaaaaaaa ....comes out with a big smile and a new ball!

She is a super little girl. I love how she climbs onto your knee and puts her front legs around your neck and snuggles in.

I am currently on a mission to take a photo which really captures Jessie's personality, but it is very difficult because as soon as you bend down to take a pic she comes for cuddles!!

We had such a wonderful walk today, out for about three and a half hours. Jessie met a Rottie and a Labrador beautifully, she was a little disgruntled when two off lead terriers charged at her ........ and I don't blame her! I had some choice words for the selfish owner!

Anyway, 'Partners in Crime',. Jessie and my dog Arnold had been very interested (as usual) when I began preparing the evening meal. It was obvious by the look on Jessie's face she was starving poor girl (hmmmm) ........ so she tested the chicken juice!









Mmmmmmm lovely thought Jessie.

5 minutes later there was a very loud clatter and two very happy dogs

















Jessie (I am assuming !) had kindly retrieved the meat tin from the work top for she and Arnold!!

and did she look shame faced ??








Not at all!!

Jessie is sooooooooooooo much fun, needs a forever home that will be able to put the boundaries in place, but not lose sleep when Jessie occasionally breaches them!

I have become proficient at one handed typing ....... .she is such a baby  









Somebody will have to come around and wrestle the camera out of my hands .... I just can't stop taking pics of Jessie!!

She had a nice walk over Petersfield Heath yesterday and then up into the town. She saw a lot of dogs, she seems far more relaxed around bigger dogs than small ones?? No idea why , I suppose it could be that she is more respectful of bigger dogs.

Taking a breather ...









Jessie admiring sculpture (well actually she was waiting for me to come out of Costa's with some marshmallows!!)









and finally ..... Jessie aka lil' minx!! She had realised Arnold had a Kong and bided her time to nick it and run under a bed!!









Super little girl. Just LOVES people but doesn't exhibit excessive anxiety when left which is a big plus point if a working family were to consider re-homing Jessie.

*Thinking of adopting? ..... fill in the form and we can arrange for Jessie to demonstrate her Staffy snuggles!!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Jesss fosterer:

Jessie obviously thought snow was ice cream and set about eating it all off the patio! When she realised it made your paws cold she retreated to the lounge!

Jess: HELP .... please get a message to Rescue Remedies ...... I need to be rescued from my evil foster mum!! She makes me go out in the nasty white stuff!!










LOOK AT MY BEAUTIFUL BELLY!!!










Jessie is a champion tennis ball demolisher ...... if you are inundated with unwanted tennis balls Jessie is your girl to get rid of them LOL!










I had to let Jessie's harness out little today ..... might be time to cut out the bedtime horlicks! Oops!

I went to get the Christmas pressies for the dogs yesterday and I couldn't resist letting Jessie have one of hers early ...... a new pink snugglee blanket!










She was so funny, she couldn't decided if she wanted to be in her bed with the blanket or with me at the computer. Clever girl found the solution, bring the blankie and sit on the chair with it!!

** don't be deceived by the 'butter wouldn't melt' look, this pic was taken shortly after she had stolen a piece of Brie!!

*Jess is really enjoying her time in foster and her fosterers enjoy having her. Sadly their circumstances mean that they cant keep her and they are hoping that someone will spot her and adopt her. Could you adopt Jess and offer her a forever home?

If you are interested in re-homing Jess please complete our homing questionnaire on https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/*

Thank you.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessie is having a whale of a time in her foster home. But she would love to be doing all the things she is doing there in a forever home! Could you adopt Jessie? Here are some more lovely pics and an update from her fosterer showing what a truly adorable girl she is 

There is nothing that this pair will not do if they think a treat is involved! Jessie has proved herself to be a great, great family dog.

Santas little helpers 









I know I have said it before, but Jessie is a REAL cuddle bunny!


























From Jessie:

Just a little note to tell you about my Christmas day .... at first I wasn't really interested in my presents. I was more interested in getting the best spot in front of the fire. (as usual)!










....but I soon got the hang of it!










I loved the presents and the dinner, but my favourite thing was going to Petworth Park for a lovely long walk ...


















Perfect day! Love Jessie x

* If you are interested in re-homing Jessie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Today I bought Jessie a lovely new bed, a gorgeous burgundy cord one and placed it in close proximity to the fire ....... but being a fickle gal she preferred Arnold's!!

Mind if I just snuggle in here????









I know I'm a bit forward, but maybe we could hold hands?? 









.....and perhaps whisper sweet nothings???









...........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz









I just love those pics!

I know Jessie is listed to be homed as an only dog but I think these photos show Jessie has the ability to build relationships with other dogs and would definitely benefit from having regular social walks with familiar dogs to keep building on her skills.

*If you are interested in re-homing Jessie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Seriously beautiful girl who needs her forever people to wrap her in cuddles and devote themselves to her 










...... who could resist that face???!

*If you are interested in re-homing Jessie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Just how gorgeous does a gal have to be to get a home around here???










Jessie enjoying a walk at Frensham pond ....


























Her fosterer says: I know i am TOTALLY biased but she is a seriously special girl!

*If you are interested in re-homing Jessie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Jessie's fosterer:

"Long week at work .... Friday is here .... 
Comic Relief on TV ....... Bottle of Rose with my name on it .....

'I know , lets have a takeaway'

Lovely Indian ...... just nip to to get bottle opener

LAMB PASANDA , CHICKEN TIKKA MASALA, PILAU RICE AND A NAAN BREAD NOW INSIDE TWO VERY BLOATED LOOKING STAFFIES!!!

Jesssssssssssssssssssssssieeeeeeeeeeee!!!!

**me n kevin really enjoyed our cheese on toast!**

I probably shouldn't tell all her 'naughty' stories on here as it may thwart her chances of a homing! But then again, in my opinion, her naughtiness and sense of fun will be a big part of her appeal to her perfect people!

So , what does Jessie need ......

A sofa ...










someone to share the sofa with ...










































and the odd stolen curry of course"!

*If you are interested in re-homing Jessie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

OK you must all have seen the ad Every home needs a Harvey" from ThinkBox? Here is the Rescue Remedies/Staffie Rescue version 










"But its not all housework in foster  OK, picture the scene .. it is a cold wet Tuesday morning in Liphook. Not the best dog walking weather but no matter , I take my fostering duties seriously! Jessieeeeeeeeeeee , jessieeeeeeeeeee , JESSIEEEEEEEEEEE ........ hmmmm don't think she quite has the hang of 'hide n seek'










Pull back the duvet and voila!!! One sleepy Jessie who does not look in the least bit interested in going for a walk!! (frankly, she doesn't do rain!!)


















... she is so funny , she does that 'if i don't look at you I can't hear you' thing LOL"!

*If you are interested in re-homing Jessie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunshine!! How much are we loving it ... LOTS! Jessie enjoys going paddling in the river in the afternoons to cool her paws .... she accidently went a tad deeper than she anticipated and showed herself to be an able swimmer!

There is plenty of sun to go around but of course trying to squeeze into someone elses sunny patch is more fun!










......Arnold just lay there and refused to give up his doormat so Jessie opted for the bench! ....










Hot Dog!










In case you are wondering why Jessie is wearing two tags and a key , it is her fosterers early warning 'jingle jangle system' ...... if Jessie is getting too bouncy around her old boy Arnold she can hear the tags jingle!! Jessie hasn't figured out how she turns up just when she doesn't want her to!

* If you are interested in re-homing Jessie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A reminder of Jessie's homing requirements ...



*Homing Requirements:* Experienced Staffie home will love her. Kind, lively nature, conducive for an 2 year old. Mixes with dogs outside, needs controlled intros on the lead. Only pet status. She loves toys, in fact too much.

Jessie presentation: 




*Her Story:* Jessie was found stray and owner stated that she had been passed her on to someone and they didn''t want her anymore. We were told she was good with children and dogs. Jessie is neutered, chipped and vax''d.

*Advert:* Jessie is beautiful with her big white bib and soft peach brindle coat. Jessie needs initial work and in a staffie experienced family she is going to be sooo loved. Affectionate with people, loving with children, delighted to be out on her walks and meets dogs nicely controlled intros on her lead. Jessie is fostered and loved to bits. She is good with children. She is a busy Miss and pleased to follow you about the house and get stuck into any action or non-action on offer! She gets excited around small furries, cats and even pond fish! For this reason we are looking for an only pet status for her. She is spayed and vax''d.

Jessie is ready for her family. She is a heart winner and we know her forever family will delight in her if they know the breed, rejoicing in her ''cheeky'' nature! She is a rescue favourite; a beauty with a fresh smile and generous licks given on each encounter.

If you are interested in re-homing Jessie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Pretty little angel eyes!
*








*
Jessie will happily share her sofa, however if you get on first you will be bottom bunk!
*








*








*
Jessie* NOT helping with the ironing !!
*








*
Jessie so needs her home, please don't skip past without considering this special girl!
*
*If you are interested in re-homing Jessie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*
*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

***bump***


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Just sooooo flippin' pretty!










Jessie is still available for adoption.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessie still needs her home so please don't skip past without considering this special girl! She would just love to be homed by Christmas!

If you are interested in re-homing Jessie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog has found their forever home!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

WOW - Jess is an ex RDR doggie so always keep a special eye out and hoping that special home comes along so over the moon to read she has found her home !


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

EmCHammer said:


> WOW - Jess is an ex RDR doggie so always keep a special eye out and hoping that special home comes along so over the moon to read she has found her home !


Check out her thread on our forum in rehomed and you will see the updates :0)


----------

